

Programming Elixir: Functional – Concurrent – Pragmatic – Fun - geoffroy
https://pragprog.com/book/elixir/programming-elixir

======
geoffroy
tutorial video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-off4Vznjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-off4Vznjs)

